# Imperial Architecture



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

I was playing Halo 3:ODST and it got me thinking, do ALL imperial worlds use gothic architecture or does it vary from planet to planet? Do some Imperial worlds feature tall, steadfast concrete monoliths like in ODST without any gothic influences? Or is there an Imperial standard that dictates all major construction?


----------



## LongseerEldrad (Aug 23, 2009)

There would probably be varying levels of it, but I guess they would all be vaguely the same (sorta like terraced houses back in the world wars-all over the place)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Many of the buildings would be influenced by stc designs. Hence the similarity from planet to planet.(Convenient also for the building kits)


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Well, from the time of the crusades, Terran engineer were exported to all of new worlds by the Administratum. Also, many planet's population boomed enormously under the shelter of the imperium, meaning hive cities designed by those terran engineers (probably from stc patterns) would have been built on most of the planets, even deathworlds like caliban and catachan. It's most likely then that all of the imperial architecture is pretty samey, depending on what's available and incorporating some local flavours. There's no reason to make different terrain pieces and claim them as other imperial designs, or even local designs that have stuck after reintegration into the imperium.


----------

